# Installing Counter Strike: Source using a flash drive



## m0nk3ys1ms

Can I do this? I can't use my CD drives on my PC (long story), but is it possible for me to copy the CD's to my 2GB flash drive and install it? I don't really want to wait hours and hours for it to download. How would I go about doing this since it is 4 CD's?


----------



## Geoff

Sure can.

When you have Steam and the games installed on a PC, you can backup the game files to the flash drive, then you will have the steam and game data to instantly install on a new computer, no need to download them again.

Or you can just download the steam file (1MB), and then download the game data via the internet.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];499779 said:
			
		

> Sure can.
> 
> When you have Steam and the games installed on a PC, you can backup the game files to the flash drive, then you will have the steam and game data to instantly install on a new computer, no need to download them again.
> 
> Or you can just download the steam file (1MB), and then download the game data via the internet.



Ok, so I can go get on my old PC (300Mhz), install the game(s), and then back them up, delete the games from the PC, then install them on my rig? I had it downloaded from Steam earlier but I accidentally deleted it


----------



## Geoff

Yes you can do that, but you must have a big flash drive to store steam games on.

And why don't you just install it on your main PC, instead of a junker?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Can't use CD drive(s), and is 2GB flash drive big enough?


----------



## Geoff

monkeysims said:


> Can't use CD drive(s), and is 2GB flash drive big enough?



All you need to do is download the steam file from www.getsteampowered.com, then download the games.

And yes, 2GB should be enough for CSS, since that uses around 1-1.5GB.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];499791 said:
			
		

> All you need to do is download the steam file from www.getsteampowered.com, then download the games.
> 
> And yes, 2GB should be enough for CSS, since that uses around 1-1.5GB.



Yea, I know that, I'm downloading it at the moment, it's just really slow. That's why I was want to install it on the hunk-of-junk and back it up to the flash drive.


----------



## Trizoy

What you are downloading from the internet via steam is the game files. It depends on the cd youhave if they are the same as the ones you are downloading. If it is a cs 1.6 cd and not a steam or source cd it wont work. There will still be some downloading if you get it to work.


----------

